# Toombs Co



## TDBone (Dec 3, 2008)

What's the word around Toombs Co?

During bow season and into rifle season the deer were moving pretty well. But right at the first of November till about a week ago things slowed down pretty hard on our property. Saw some chasing, only smaller bucks. I haven't had this many "shut-outs" in a long time.

Anyone got some reports?

Thanks!


----------

